# 1984 Nissan differential mounting



## 720nissanpickup (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm having major difficulty locating an Insulator Assembly Differential Mounting Part #38930-18W00. After browsing multiple online parts providers: nissanpartszone.com rockauto.com ebay.com and many others. 

From what I have been told, this part has been discontinued. 

Can anyone help point me in the right direction?


----------

